# Receive TV but not Internet



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Can anyone help. We have a holiday home in the Algarve near Albufeira. Like us all we lost the BBC etc at the beginning of the year. Ours is a holiday home and has hardly been used this year - February was our last visit. What I wanted to know is there any system or way of receiving BBC etc without installing internet. Can anyone recommend a company to contact if it is possible. As we do not use the house that often we dont want to have to pay monthly subscription for something we hardly use - Any of the usual expert expat advice appreciated


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We are in Serpins Central Portugal and to date friends in the Faro area have not been able to get UK TV until the had the internet installed.

Sorry but thta may be the answer but maybe Canoeman may be able to offer another answer.

Fred


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for you reply - that is what I thought having read up on various items on the internet. Suppose I should be on holiday and not sitting watching TV!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently no way in Algarve to receive UK TV without internet, some enterprising companies are beaming signal down to the Algarve like Val de Lobo and then redistributing but it's very limited to a couple of localities nor cheap.

You'll need to wait and see what the next generation of sats supply


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

As always Canoeman I look forward to your replies! : ) Thank you


----------



## mrsanniemac (Aug 12, 2014)

*Uk tv*

Do you get UK TV north of Caldas???? or is internet still required?

Whats the average speed for the likes of Penela for talking sake?

Have heard the further North the poorer the internet, is this true???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

mrsanniemac said:


> Do you get UK TV north of Caldas???? or is internet still required?
> 
> Whats the average speed for the likes of Penela for talking sake?
> 
> ...


It's more about what connections are available locally rather than the further north etc. 

We're close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos so about equidistant between Lisbon & Porto and are fortunate enough to have a fibre optic connection which right now is giving us something in the region of 65 Mbps.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Internet not dependent on N,S,E or W it's all about your *actual location* and the infrastructure available.

UK TV the furthest South I've heard with odd locations still getting signal is Tomar but the real line seems to be Coimbra Northwards and not too far West, Penela not heard of anyone still receiving but then again not heard their not


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We are receiving signal via a 2.3 m dish in Graça between Pedrógão Grande and Figueiro dos Vinhos and my sister via a 1.8 m dish a couple of km from Penela. All BBC, ITV, Channel 4, Sky News which are all we are interested in.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy

Do you know which satellite you're tuned into by any chance?

I'm only 3 or 4 km from Graca and at the moment can only get Sky News and a whole bunch of foreign kak. 

Everything else has to come either from MEO or Filmon.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I am a technophobe. I can give you name and telephone number of installer of dish if you wish.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you have to install a new box to decrypt the signal and have dish realigned towards the west rather than SE?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Please don't ask me I am hopeless hence getting the installer to come. He is very reliable and will not install unless he can be sure of you getting a good service.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have just remembered. We are using the same "box" that he installed years ago. That's all I know on the technical side.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then it would seem you are still getting a signal from Astra 28.2 as your still getting BBC & ITV, your furthest south I've heard apart from 1 near Tomar
Have you always had the 2.3 dish or was that so you could continue getting signal?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We still have the previous one on the side of the house, the present large one resembles Joddrell Bank but works inceridibly well.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Maggy. If you could PM me his contact details, that'd be handy. 

We're only in Nodeirinho which is about halfway between Graca and the Campelos market so must be pretty close to you. So I'm sure the same guy will cover this area as well.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry have never done PM before. I'll be glad to give you his details.
We have friends coming for lunch shortly so will be signing off.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK...... I'll PM you my phone number and if you can text me the details if that's OK?


----------



## Kingfibber (Mar 23, 2013)

We have just had an 80cm dish installed (just south of Coimbra), looking at intelsat 907 27.5 west, & we are picking up all of the basic BBC services, including radio, & ITV, CH4. This is more than enough for us, as we only really want it for news, the occasional bit of sports, etc
I am aware that the BISS codes change sometimes, but I am happy that we will be emailed the file which I can use to update the sat box when this happens....good service & reasonable cost all round really.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

